# KAYAK FOR SALE



## hookdropper (Feb 7, 2009)

OCEAN KAYAK VENUS 11 2008 MODEL

SEAT, BUNGES, 2 POLE HOLDERS $ 300.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow.....that's pink right there.


----------



## eu4ia365 (May 2, 2008)

my girlfriend wants the kayak. Please PM me if it's not sold already.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

dangit - exact pink kayak that I want OR new jigging reel that I want......I wishI were rich sometimes. :letsdrink


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

If that yak is sold already,Academy Sports has the OK Venus (in pink) in the store. I would also recommend coming to the Demo Day at Pensacola Kayak & Sail this Saturday (March 14th). They sell several popular brands of kayaks - OK, Wilderness Systems, Native Watercraft and others. You can talk to some knowledgeable kayak people and test drive anything they sell... PK&S, 3009 old Barrancas Avenue (456-5856)


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

I always wanted a Kayak made out of bubblegum!


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Man, you don't know how tempting this is. Too bad it's pink. Wonder how good spraypaint would stick to it? Good luck with the sale.


----------



## hookdropper (Feb 7, 2009)

kayak is sold, tried to delete add, 



sorry


----------

